# MY DIY stand (Image heavy)



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

So I finally got to make my stand for my 125Gal. tank. Here are a few pic of it in progress. Sorry guys I did not get any before I started. I got a little excited and jumped right in. I still have to uploaded completed pic but here is it durning some of its stages.

The stand measures out at 76 x 19 x 24. Frame is 2 x 4 and 6 4x4 post. It is covered in oak for the finish.

Front









Top









Back









Trim Added


















Doors added









Stained and ready to get Polyurethane


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very, very nice job on the skin finishing! Is this your first DIY stand build?


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks so much Deeda,

Yes this is my first DIY stand build. Glad you like it. I have to get the finished pics uploaded still. Plan on getting the tank on it this weekend. It has been drying for 3 days now.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

really nice, i too plan to do a stand build when i get my new 180ga. gotta finish my fish room first. thanks for sharing.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

god **** nice job.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I cant wait to get it all set up. I will have some pics of it then as well... Here is one of it all finished


----------



## Sheribobbins (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice job....that guy looks pretty **** heavy though!


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

Sheribobbins said:


> Nice job....that guy looks pretty darn heavy though!


how do u build a stand for a 180ga and it not be heavy?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

deaver said:


> Sheribobbins said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job....that guy looks pretty darn heavy though!
> ...


Easy, 3/4 plywood and 1x front face construction! Check out some of the manufactured stands. I'll bet none use 4x's and very few if any use 2x's.

That said, I do like the final look yearmax :thumb: ! I just wouldn't want to have to carry it!


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks folks. It is pretty much on the heavy side but not to bad. I have seem some of the stands out there and they do use alot less wood then what I have. I just like the added security of never having to worry about the stand failing.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

DrgRcr said:


> deaver said:
> 
> 
> > Sheribobbins said:
> ...


Any pics, links to an example? i'm going to be doing a build for a 180 also so i'm open to ideas. thanks


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

it is really overbuilt....the one I made for my 125 is too. No problem there as hopefully you will not have to move it around a lot and you can sleep easier at night knowing your tank is secure on it's stand. The one's at the stores that are plywood or mdf are just too cheap and flimsy looking for me and the one you made looks so much better.


----------



## mentallylost (Apr 9, 2005)

yearmax said:


> Thanks folks. It is pretty much on the heavy side but not to bad. I have seem some of the stands out there and they do use alot less wood then what I have. I just like the added security of never having to worry about the stand failing.


 Nothing wrong with over-building. Can't say the same for an under-built stand.

Yearmax, you did a great job on this stand. Any plans for a canopy in the future?


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks super nice


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

mentallylost said:


> yearmax said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks folks. It is pretty much on the heavy side but not to bad. I have seem some of the stands out there and they do use alot less wood then what I have. I just like the added security of never having to worry about the stand failing.
> ...


Thanks. That is phase 2..LOL.. I do want to get a canopy on it just cant do it at the moment.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

deaver said:


> DrgRcr said:
> 
> 
> > deaver said:
> ...


Here you go, my thread from nearly 3 years ago when I built my 125 stand. Still rock solid and not a sign anywhere of weakness. I also recently built a 2nd stand out of nothing but some 2x framing and pocket holes. 125 on top and 75 on the bottom.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

very nice, my current stand for my 77ga is a Hagen particle board and I've had it since 98'. I had it in use for 2 yrs when i moved, it was dismantled for 8 yrs. it been now in use for 4 yrs it makes me nervous. when my fishroom is ready it gonna be exchanged for 2x4's.


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

It is finally complete. Here is the final result.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

what-the-fuck is people talking about? too heavy?!? Do you know the weight of water? A 1 gram tank stand will still be too much for u wuzz to move around with a 1 gallon bowl init. If you wanna move a tank stand, put wheels on it, get a robe and tie a knob drag it down town to show off.

That tank stand is awesome, period!


----------



## yearmax (Aug 11, 2010)

123vb123 said:


> what-the-#%$& is people talking about? too heavy?!? Do you know the weight of water? A 1 gram tank stand will still be too much for u wuzz to move around with a 1 gallon bowl init. If you wanna move a tank stand, put wheels on it, get a robe and tie a knob drag it down town to show off.
> 
> That tank stand is awesome, period!


Love it .. Thanks... Thank you all for your comments and opinions. Love the site and the people.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

And thank you for sharing


----------

